# Golden allowed on the couch/sofa or not?



## bailey75

Hi.

Luna is 11 weeks now and we are wondering whether we should allow her on the couch/sofa. Would it help calm her down a little?!

How have you found their behaviour/temperament if you have or haven't? 

Why did you make the decision you did?

Many thanks


----------



## ceegee

My dogs are allowed on the furniture and are taught to get off when we ask them. It has no effect on their temperament, and it doesn't calm them down.

I didn't really make a decision. They just went on the furniture, and that was it!! But I'm happy to let them sleep on a chair or couch if they want to. They work hard for me and deserve a bit of comfort!

However, if ever one of them protested (growls, snaps) when asked to get off, you can be very sure he would not be allowed up there again.


----------



## Gleepers

You are either a dog on the furniture person or not. 
Only you can decide what you want. Once you do then stick to it.


----------



## ArkansasGold

It's really up to you. I am a dog on the furniture person and my husband is not, so Rocket learned that he can only get on the couch when given permission and he will get down when I ask him. Sometimes I get the puppy eyes first, but he will still get down. He still gets on the couch when we aren't home, but he generally just takes naps up there and doesn't bring any toys up or anything.


----------



## Pytheis

We always allowed our golden on the furniture without any issues. As others said, she will get down when told. When we brought a German shepherd puppy home, we decided that a GSD and a golden would be too much hair on the couches, so they were no longer allowed up. The bed was still fair game. The golden did not have a hard time transitioning to the couch-free rule. So, if later down the road you decide to stop letting your dog on the couches, it won't be the end of the world. Just be sure to be consistent so she understands what is expected of her.


----------



## puddles everywhere

What a precious picture! I'm also one of those people that allowed the pup on the sofa. My older golden never has liked the sofa but Sipsy wanted up there from day one. Anytime I sit on the sofa she thinks it's her job to lay across me (not enough lap) and certainly doesn't want the cats to occupy her spot! I actually miss her when she isn't up there with me. She doesn't get on the sofa if I'm not on it... go figure!
But this is a personal decision, I don't mind the hair on the sofa. Shoot I'm already running the vacuum, it's just one more surface to cover. She sleeps on the bed with me too so guess I'm just a lost cause! Golden cuddles all the way.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice

It's a preference. My dogs have all learned that they are only allowed on a sofa/couch if there is a cover on it and correct them for jumping on an uncovered couch. Never really trained them but I only allowed my dogs on the couch with a throw/cover/blanket on it. I have one that is covered and one that isn't. When I visit my mom at her house my dogs have just waited on their own for a cover to placed on the couch before hoping up. Even moaning with their heads on the couch until covered. I didn't train for it just happened and my new pup is the same way at this point (6 Months old). 

At the age you're talking about having them up on the couch with me was more about bonding/keeping an eye on them when not gated in the kitchen. It only calmed her down in the sense they are with me and not feeling left in the other room whining and carrying on wanting to be near me.

You just have to be consistent and dogs learn/fall in line in most cases.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1

Oh my goodness, she is adorable. My Luna is 13 weeks and is allowed on the couch but not our bed. I do think her couch time with me helps her settle down in the evening because she's near me so she isn't quite so intent on getting my attention and direct interaction.


----------



## jdavisryan

At our house we have a no dogs on the furniture or bed rule, mostly as an attempt to have at keast a few hair-free areas in the house. My husband would occasionally break the rule by holding a dog very carefully on his lap ensuring that no part of the dog came into contact with the furniture. "See, he's not on the couch. He's on me." I get down on the floor for snuggles a few times a day.


----------



## Zoeys mom

We have always been a no pets on the couch family. Bentley sleeps in his kennel over night but our Bella (Bulldog) sleeps in our room on her bed beside me on the floor. The no couch rule has been tough for Bentley to follow. I think we have to be more consistent. But he’s so cute! It’s hard to say no!


----------



## cwag

They are on the couch most of the day. I do keep a cover on it. Just be careful about not letting her jump off the couch while she's so little.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Luna is so adorable, what a great picture. 

I'm another person that allows their dog on the furniture, I always have even after I got new furniture years ago. I have blankets down for my boy, he's good about getting down if I ask him, he's always been real good about that. 

Ultimately it's up to you.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

Piper's allowed on the furniture. She loves being on the couch when I'm up there...preferably as close to me as physically possible  But I taught her "off" when she was a puppy, and she's only allowed up when invited. She's happy to be on the floor if she's not up on the couch. She doesn't really get on the couch otherwise--but my bed is definitely her "dog" bed. She brings every toy she has to my bed, and likes to chew her bones there too haha.


----------



## DevWind

Mine are allowed on the couch and bed.


----------



## kellyguy

Allowed yes, but not encouraged to go on the "good" couch. I'm not sure if it's instinctual, but in the past I've had two intact males that absolutely ruined my fabric sofa just from their rubbing up against the front of it constantly. The body oils stained the supposedly "scotch guarded" fabric so badly I was embarrassed to have company over. From now on I'll probably choose some sort of leather. They share the bed with us but Zoey is unable or unwilling to jump up there all the way. My wife has a "thing" for changing comforters quite often so it's not an issue.


----------



## Cooper Golden

Our initial plan was no puppy on the couch or bed. The bed was easy since Cooper was confined to the living room but we really had to work on "off" with the couch.

Anyway he broke me by climbing up one day and putting his little head in my lap and closing his eyes (so clever ?) And that was that. He's now allowed on the couch but we practice "off" often to make sure hes ok sleeping at our feet too (he is) for when we have guests over or are eating something while on the couch etc. He's pretty good at doing what we say and if we're not paying him attention on the couch he'll jump off and sit right at my feet where he's guaranteed pets 

I'm glad we taught him to be fine on the floor and a good "off" before we he was allowed on the couch. 

He's also allowed on the bed but only goes in when we are there. He jumps up when he's let out of his crate to snuggle in the mornings and that's really nice since he's only a snuggly dog in the morning. Rest of the day = crazy pup ?


----------



## OscarsDad

If we allowed Oscar on the furniture we would be sitting in mud! He is quite a mess after walks. He does have three beds however, which he seems quite content with.


----------



## murphy1

Our dogs have always been of our furniture, that's why I always buy Leather. I love when Murphy gets up on the couch next to me and cuddles .


----------



## 1oldparson

Um, yeah, she is. Overindulgence or senility, or both.


----------



## AGirlNamedScout

puddles everywhere said:


> What a precious picture! .


 I agree! 
I've not been a dog on the furniture person. My previous dogs were Jack Russells and their little white hair would cover everything. When my girlfriend came along, she just thought it was horrible that the dogs weren't allowed anywhere we were. I compromised and she bought a big bean-bag chair that was Emma's chair. Much to my surprise, she loved it! She'd sit in her chair and watch tv, when we did. I have an over-sized recliner that I was going to reserve as Scout's. That lasted until Scout was able to get on the couch by herself! 
I guess I'm now a dog on the furniture person! :grin2:


----------



## ryanf

We originally started out not allowing her on any of the furniture and still encourage her not to. We make it a point though to only allow her to come up onto the couch when invited. Most of the time she will get off if told but she still has some stubbornness in her. lol

The bed is still off limits.

My in-laws have very strict rules about their dog not being on their furniture so that's pretty much the main reason we have worked with Autumn to prefer the floor. Not everyone likes a dog on their couch when you visit them even if you do.


----------



## Wendy427

puddles everywhere said:


> What a precious picture! I'm also one of those people that allowed the pup on the sofa. My older golden never has liked the sofa but Sipsy wanted up there from day one. Anytime I sit on the sofa she thinks it's her job to lay across me (not enough lap) and certainly doesn't want the cats to occupy her spot! I actually miss her when she isn't up there with me. She doesn't get on the sofa if I'm not on it... go figure!
> But this is a personal decision, I don't mind the hair on the sofa. Shoot I'm already running the vacuum, it's just one more surface to cover. She sleeps on the bed with me too so guess I'm just a lost cause! Golden cuddles all the way.


Aren’t golden cuddles the best!? One of my past Golden’s, Lacey, knew exactly what to do whenever I said,”Let’s go cuddle!”, and would go jump on the bed and wait for me.


----------



## FosterGolden

I've always had a no dogs on the sofa/bed rule until they were old enough to handle it. And by "handle it" I mean they are able to lay on the couch without digging, jumping, biting, etc. I tend to have more house rules for my dogs early on and depending on their temperament, I may loosen up the rules when they are adults and I know what I am getting. I have had to "undo" rules in the past and that was no fun at all, especially with my dog that became guardy. My younger dog let himself on the sofa early on (when I wasn't home) and would jump on the bed while I was sleeping and I wouldn't know it (he is basically like a cat) so my typical strategy was not that successful for him. 

Oh, and no, it will not calm your puppy!


----------



## Hilabeans

*Sigh* I was adamant about no dog on the couch for about 2 seconds. We do have rules though, if Teddy gets ornery/bitey he can't be on the couch. It's for relaxing with us nicely only. He still is small enough that he can't get on and (most of the time) off on his own, we have to help him. He seems to be just as happy laying on the floor near the couch chewing a toy, so hopefully it won't be a problem as he gets older.


----------



## sophieanne

I've always been a dog on the couch is ok person. I became aware there had to be rules when we travelled across the country and stayed at a friend's home. What did my little golden boy do? Walked into their living room, said hello and jumped on the couch. My husband and I both said "what do you think you're doing" and he looked at us as if to say "nothing out of the normal, what's the problem". Fortunately are friends laughed and said it was not a problem. We were a little embarrassed and put some rules in place after that...lol! Goldens.you have to love them!


----------



## dlmrun2002

I let my Skye sleep were ever she wants. I do miss her next to me one couch. She was "golden".

dlm ny country


----------



## Maggie'sVoice

It is amazing isn't it though. You can buy them the best beds, orthopedic, memory foam, 8 inches thick, you name it and all they want is to be up on the couch with us. So hard to fault that and say no to!


This was Maggie at about 8 weeks old.


----------



## Hilabeans

I'm back to sheepishly admit we had to nix the couch this weekend...Saturday night Teddy was getting wild (the witching hour!) and before I could scoop him up, he hit my husband on the eye with a nail (scratched the white of his eye!). So now there is no couch for Teddy until he's much older and can behave.


----------



## GoldeninCT

When Jarvis needed a cone he got the couch. It was easier for him to relax on. No play on the sofa. Now he steals seats when people get up but is usually good about sharing. We just lay old blankets down when he is dirty.


----------



## Chesterpester

Not in our house. However Chester will still try when he's zooming around super excited ?. My last golden wasn't allowed either, however when he stayed at my dads house, he was allowed on their sofa. He never tried at home, he just knew he was allowed at their house and not at home.


----------



## rabernet

Noah is allowed on couch and bed. Karl and I sit on opposite ends of the couch, and Noah always starts off with his head in my lap. Karl sits forward on his cushion (whether Noah is up or not), and eventually Noah will roll over on his back take his back legs and PUSH Karl in his back. Karl gets very dramatic and acts like he's about to fall off. I swear Noah just laughs when he does that. He has the biggest grin like that is the best game ever! We indulge it, and he's a good boy and stops when we ask - but he does have a lot of power in those legs.


----------



## MaureenM

We're just dogs on the furniture kind of people. I intended with these two to keep them off the bed, but failed about the time Finley was 6 months old. It is a rarity to see Banshee on the floor. She's usually in my husbands recliner with him.. Finley is normally on the floor next to my recliner, but climbs up to share it with me about once a day..She's a girl of habit. Both are happily in bed with us at night. When we travel, I bring extra sheets to cover any furniture.


----------



## Betsy

Love my dogs on the couch to warm my feet!?


----------

